# Doomwatch (1970's TV series)



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

*Doomwatch* drew 13 million viewers at it's peak, it ran to 39 episodes over 3 series, most of which are free on youtube.
(It also spawned a spinoff movie called 'Doomwatch')
The series was fictional and centred on a small government dept called 'Doomwatch' about a small team of environmental investigators who went around checking out unexplained events such as hundreds of dead animals found in woods, and damage caused by unscrupulous big corporations etc.
Here's a typical episode that deals with chronic jet lag, Dr. Quist (head of Doomwatch) and his secretary have just done 28 hours in an airliner from London to Los Angeles and back across many time zones and are disorientated and unable to think straight, but a Govt Minister hints that Quist is probably drunk, so he decides to do the next trip to L.A. himself to prove he can handle jet lag in his stride..


----------

